

The missing (and most minimalistic) jQuery.browser for v1.9+ - tipiirai
https://gist.github.com/4544584

======
tipiirai
Feature detection is too idealistic and cannot always be trusted. There are
many browser bugs that you cannot know without studying the user agent string.
Feature detection is a good pattern but I think it wasn't wise to drop it from
jQuery core.

